# I need a recomendation on a flood light



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have experience in outdoor flood lights? I would one that is bright and moveable, and as inexpensive as possible. I am out of daylight and need to shoot at night and want to illuminate my range.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you looking for one to mount on your house, or a stand mounted light?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Are you looking for one to mount on your house, or a stand mounted light?


Stand mounted light.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SQJT/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00004SQJT

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HJD8KI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B000HJD8KI


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Needs more cowbell. I mean LEDs.

Have you considered half a dozen of those cheap solar garden lamps? I know you did say bright, however you also said cheap. I can pick up a 4 pack of these things here for under $10.

An overhead line with a dozen cheap cree 3w LEDS hung up and down the range would be awsome. Have the last one point at the target. Run it off a DC plugpack. It would be much kinder to your power bill than 1000w of halogen.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Needs more cowbell. I mean LEDs.
> 
> Have you considered half a dozen of those cheap solar garden lamps? I know you did say bright, however you also said cheap. I can pick up a 4 pack of these things here for under $10.
> 
> An overhead line with a dozen cheap cree 3w LEDS hung up and down the range would be awsome. Have the last one point at the target. Run it off a DC plugpack. It would be much kinder to your power bill than 1000w of halogen.


This is on my wish list on amazon. I want to put the strings all the way around my backyard, with multiple strings in a daisy chain.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004T...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Something like this:
> http://www.amazon.co...ASIN=B00004SQJT
> 
> or
> ...


These are EXACTLY what I was thinking of. But I could not properly search for them kept coming up with the wrong thing. Thanks!!


----------

